# Pearlescent is starting to think about foaling for anyone who is awake ...



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

True Colours Farm Cam 1

Got a call from the Mare Stare people - they are just the best for keeping an eye on things for you! 

Hopefully she wont hang in for days and days and will be a good girl and foal shortly ... and not at noon, out in the field, with no warning, like she did last year ...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm thinking she is out to lunch....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Anything going On?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

aaaw i got all excited....but shes not in her stall...sad face


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope 

It looked promising 2 days ago but things have settled right down again

Milk has tested at 150 and 8.4 the last 2 nights. I cant see anything happening anytime soon with those numbers

... sigh ...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, this is a late season foal.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

I was watching her 2 days ago, and she looked ready to go. Then she just stopped showing signs. Silly mare! Teasing us all.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Subbing


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I just love Marestare...your mare is HUGE. Looks like she's got the midnight munchies at the moment...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I see her lol.. that is pretty cool.. I hope im not when she foals! you better post it in a shout out so I can watch!!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

She looks absolutely .......bored.


----------



## selenalee (Aug 17, 2012)

Great post. A lot of useful information here. I’m sending it to some friends!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

The link you posted....when I click on it, is it actually your mare?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes it is their mare. If you click on the link in True Colors signature, you'll see her listed under broodmares on the website.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Okey....checked in around after 8 am pacific time. Mare's gone.....what happened? Did she have her foal???


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

strawberry paint said:


> Okey....checked in around after 8 am pacific time. Mare's gone.....what happened? Did she have her foal???


She probably went outside.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Kept an eye on her last night. I believe she was asleep the whole time I was watching.
When was/is her due date?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Subbing to get in on the action. I just looked, she is not in the stall.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Subbing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

who came a got a bucket lol? i swear there was one like 3 seconds ago.. then I log out log back in.. and its gone! I missed it haha


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

subbing


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The poor mare has an itchy bum and no one to scratch it for her  

Lol barrelbeginner I noticed that too!


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

This ... is very cool lol. My first time watching Mare Stare - I've seen lots of links for it but they were always "dead" links. I think I'm going to be up all night staring at Pearlescent!


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Forgive the double post - but I don't see a way to edit... *blush* 

What does it mean when people post "Subbing" in the thread?


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

They're subscribing to the thread to get updates. You don't have to do that, though - there's a "subscribe" option in the "Thread Tools" menu so that you can subscribe without making a post.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

S>h>e> n>e>e>d>s> t>o> >poppp!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

does she seem a bit restless to anyone else?? Or am I just hoping that she would foal lol


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

I haven't had much experience of course but yes... she does seem restless. She can't settle. She laid down for about maybe.. 25 minutes.. a while ago - but other than that she has been up eating, standing, or walking. Her poor belly looks sooo swollen. 

Also is that bats I keep seeing swoop by the camera


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh I got to keep watching now!!


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

If they are bats - does this mean we can tease True Colors about having bats in her belfrey? teehee :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

maybe its some type of bird lol. im not sure.. or maybe!!! JUST MAYBE.. 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.a space ship!!:shock:


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Poor girl looks so uncomfortable. Here's hoping she pops soon!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

How funny, it's 8 am your time. Someone just came in and I think put a fly mask on her? and lead her out of her stall for the day!! How weird is this!!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

WriterChick18 said:


> Also is that bats I keep seeing swoop by the camera



Depending on TrueColours location it could also be a type of bird called a barn swallow. They have swift, bat-like movements and are very popular in my area. Many barns, sheds and garages have them. 










....Or, they could be bats. :lol:


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

oh, hey, she's actually lying down now. Poor thing, she looks huge!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Poor girl, must be exhausting to stay on her feet with all that extra baby weight!


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone know what her day count is?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I think it's a spider, it just slowly crawled across my screen....I'm HORRIFIED of spiders....uuugggghhhhh!!!!! 4:40 am and she's walking around, sure not sleeping much


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

haha! She's all like "Hey, it's time to take me outside...". I wish my horse were half as tidy in his stall as she is in hers.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

She seems pretty restless right now...tail swishing..changing feet. Poor mare..... I hope she 'pops' pretty soon. My tummy hurts just looking at her.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What is her due date?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbbiinggg!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

When is she due??


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

My goodness......she sure is hanging on to her foal.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She was due the end of July according to their website!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok. After further research she is actually due in another week or so. But according to the owner she tends to go 1-2 weeks early and at times with little to no notice. I think last year she foaled at noon in the pasture. 

Her sides are really moving tonight so maybe she's having contractions or the foal thinks it comes out the sides and not the rear.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah the baby is totally leaning to one side. She seems a little move active tonight.  Hope she goes soon.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

She was just laying down...now she's itching her flanks (not just biting) and scratching her butt on the stall wall...And boy, she's really going at it too!! Must be a pretty bad itch


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

You guys are the best! Thanks so much for keeping an eye on Pearl! 

She is due Aug 30th but as mentioned has always gone 1-2 weeks early. Around 4:30 this morning it looked like she started to have some small contractions so got up and am watching her from my office now and will be heading out to feed and turnout shortly

Her milk readings are still "not there" (150 and 8-8.4 so she still has a ways to go there ..) but that could also change very fast. No wax as of last night, but last year she didnt either

She has foaled very early am, early am and last year's foal was at noon out in the paddock, so she's all over the place as far as times go. And she doesnt give much warning either. One minute she's fine and the next there is a sac hanging out of her ...

Pearl wins the "Best Housekeeping Award" hands down. Other than the stallions, she is the neatest mare Ive ever owned and her foals do the same. It seems genetically programmed into them to poop in one area of their stalls or paddocks. Its great!!! :lol: 

She has dropped massive amounts in the last couple of days. That baby is hanging straight down right now

As luck would have it, I have an inspection with Nightlight and Benetton (her colt from this year) tomorrow. I just KNOW that after bathing, braiding and loading onto the trailer, I will look back and see a sac hanging out of Pearl and have to turn around and come back. Or - in the 1 hour time frame between when I am gone and when my help gets here to do the horses for me, she'll pick that time to foal. I just know it!

Thanks so much for looking in on her. I appreciate it SO much!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

No problem!! Haven't closed the tab since I first opened this thread. I think this is very cool!! I was gonna ask about her bag/milk come to think of it.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Her udder has been rock hard the last several days. No let up and no difference from morning to night. And Pearl is usually very cool to the touch - the last week she has been very very warm and our temps have been cool, so her own internal temperature is rising as well

I hope so much its today or Thursday and not Wednesday!!!

But ... on May 12th I had an inspection scheduled for Panoramic that day and at 5:30 am when I was planning on bathing him and getting him braided, thats exactly when Nightlight decided SHE was going to foal, a few days early so I am fully prepared that Pearl is going to do the exact same thing this time

Why cant my lottery numbers come in like this?! I mean really - what ARE the odds?! :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have been keeping quite an eye on her. When she gets restless, I get all excited.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll definitely be checking in on her too! Very exciting.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just saw her lay down and someone came in to wrap her tail. Maybe progress? Or just precautions. Either way, she looked relieved to get off her feet


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

She's having the baby now.  I see a sac!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So exciting! This is the first one I've ever caught on Mare Stare, and just total dumb luck that I refreshed the page while responding to some work emails. Good luck Pearl!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

So glad you helped her out there. She looked like she was really struggling poor girl :-(


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

And out pops the baby! Wheeee!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

THAR SHE BLOWS!!!

Foal just got its face cleaned off.  CUTE!!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats, True Colours. At the risk of sounding cheezy, it was really special to see that, even from afar.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey, did we get a boy or a girl?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

First time I've seen a foal born, even if it's over the internet! Congrats on the foal, hope momma & baby are healthy!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Aaaaah! Baby is thinking about its first steps. This is SO cool!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Dang. I just missed it!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Spider on the camera :-/


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Quick question?! What're the bales of hay for? Just to get it out of the mess?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Same question here. Are they trying to help him stand? If so, why?
Adding on a Q, is it normal for momma to still be down?


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

hehehe...mom's all, like "What's going on there with that hay bale?"


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations cant wait to see a new thread about your new foal!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Cant see the vid at school :sad: Colt, Filly? Colour? :wink:


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Go baby, you can stand up! Go go go!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on a cute foal!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

ARGH. I barely missed it. Went back to the cam and was thinking 'Why is there a sheep in with her?' LOL. But, yay for foal!  Is it a filly or a colt?


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

DANG IT!!! I just checked on her right before she foaled....my luck huh!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Website says that the baby is going to be perlino, cremello or smoky cream. We should open a poll and start voting!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I vote Perlino Filly


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

I vote Perlino colt.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm on the fence. I think it's a smokey cream filly. Don't think it's cremello.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I cant see it :sad:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I missed itttt


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

perlino colt...


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Its a colt! 

Here are some pictures of him at birth and at an hour or so old. We are really thinking smoky cream for him which will be really cool as these will be the only 2 in existence (TB's) and the full brother (TCF Palladium) is over in Germany. Especially once you compare the pictures of him with his perlino full sister. He came out the colour of dark charcoally chocolate milk































Here is Champagneandpearls (Perlino) at birth:











And here is TCF Palladium (smoky cream) at birth:











He may even be a double dilute of brown which is as of yet - unnamed. I'll pull tail hairs to send in today to see if he is smoky cream but may also send some in to PetDNA to see if he is brown based as well

Now to narrow down some name choices for him so I dont keep calling him "Hey You!" :lol:

Bless Pearl's heart. I was picking out stalls and then had to go outside and clean paddocks and she would go down (VERY unusual for her!) and nicker at me deep in her throat and I thought "hmmm". SO unlike her!

So kept doing one paddock, peeked in on her, did another, came back in again, finished them up and she was circling and pawing and really warm and then when I brought the straw in, literally 2 minutes later she went down and her water broke and that was it.

Thrilled to bits with him - thanks everyone for keeping an eye on Pearl for me!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Love it! I saw those pics getting taken, and I thought "I hope that's TrueColors, and we're going to be seeing those pics on HF!" He's so cute! I thought it was going to take him forever to find the Milk Bar...


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Ahh. TC - it looks like you posted the same picture for Champagneandpearls and Palladium...


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

This post is entitled:

"There are always FUN things happening at True Colours Farm! (or ... Never a Dull Moment Around Here ... especially when you are alone with no help ... and have an "Oh #[email protected]! moment!)

Everyone was out except for Pearl and The Kid, so led them both out and turned them loose in the big grass paddock. Pearl moseys off, the colt stays between her and the fence line. Pearl trots, The Kid canters and I guess he didnt see / didnt know what the big 100 gallon water trough was in front of him so he hit it and went headfirst into it. Kersplash ... into about 80 gallons of water

Thank God I was right there. I knew I couldnt tip it over with him in it and thank God again it was empty enough that he wasnt submerged - his head was sticking out of the water. I ran (hobbled) to get a bucket and started pitching water out of there and then I was able to grab hold of him, get him upright and standing and get his front feet onto the ground and then lifted his back end out of there. SO scared. I have the vet coming by to check and make sure he hasnt aspirated any water into his lungs. He seems fine and sounds fine, I just want to make sure. Its the very first time, with all of the foals that we've had, that one has decided to have a swimming lesson within the first few minutes of their turnout and I really hope its the last

No inspection for Nightlight and Ben today - we'll go tomorrow instead and I'll probably leave Pearl and The Kid in while we're gone to make sure he doesnt try something new while we're gone. They can go out when we get home

A few pictures from this morning, outside, once he dried off ...































Still thinking smoky cream for him ... 


Oops - saw that now for CHampagneandpearls and Palladium - will fix that now 

GUess I cant edit that post, so here is the correct picture for the perlino filly


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my is he cute! Im thinking Smokey Cream for him as well. Such an odd coloring her has! Hes stunning.

And what a goofball he is for nearly drowning himself. Thank God you were right there to help him! Jeesh! Poor baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, they are all so beautiful. Glad you were there to help him get out of the trough safely!!! Poor little guy.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

He just wanted to go for a swim, TC.  

Watch, if someone ever events him he's going to be the best horse about jumping into water! He's so adorable! Congrats! Poor Pearl looked like she wanted a nice towel off last night instead of the baby.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So happy he finally got here & all's well. Glad you were right there to get him out of the water-silly boy! Very interesting color.


----------



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

Aww! He's adorable! <33 Very pretty color. Seems he learned a lesson today...watch where you're going. Hehehe  Glad you got him out and he is safe.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im just trying to picture little man there tumbling a** over teakettle into a water trough! silly child haha but hes ADORABLE! congrats!


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Aww I missed the entire thing! Sheesh!

Well he's adorable, and goofy! That's exactly what you want in a baby!  

Congrats on your new addition TC!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What a handsome colt! Congrats again!!


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

... when The Kid takes a swimming lesson 5 minutes after his first turn out you know he's going to be a handful!! 

Congrats TC and Pearl - he's such a cutie! .... if only I had 15k and about 10 billion years more experience!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are some pictures of TCF Titanium from this morning:



























































































I am REALLY liking this colt a lot ... thanks for the nice comments on him everyone!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I LOVE the name you have chosen for him. It fits him perfectly in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

WOW I think he is maybe the most beautiful little colt ive ever seen. Congratulations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks so much Critter Sitter! Im flattered! 

Here is some video footage we did of Ty this mornng





 
It was a perfect morning - cool, breezy and sunny. Couldnt have asked for anything more gorgeous to capture some video footage of him ... 

Enjoy!  And thanks so much for the nice comments on Ty


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Rofl, he's so adorable! I can't wait to see how he grows into himself!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

BTW I'm also super, super excited for your Pano x Renowned baby next year TC! I am already drooling over that pairing. Omg. I want it.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Look at that naught boy, kicking his heels up in mama's face! LOL! He's adorable. I wish I could have seen my horse at that age.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> Look at that naught boy, kicking his heels up in mama's face! LOL! He's adorable. I wish I could have seen my horse at that age.


He is truly such a brave and forward foal already. I cant get rid of him! :lol: He is always "right there" trying to "help". Usually the first few days I have to DRAG them out with the butt rope. Not with Ty ... I am holding him BACK as he is cantering on the spot and trying to buck and run and play. The journey from his stall to his paddock is my workout for the day! 

Thanks for the nice comments on him and yeah - I agree - it would be so cool to see our older horses when they were little kids at this same age


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

He's a cutie TC!! Congrats!! Isn't lovely to have such wonderful babies??


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

He is so adorable and ornery!!!! Are you going to have him genetically tested? Are you going to geld him? Sell him? What's your plans for this rare guy?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love the video TC!! He reminds me of Lakota about always wanting to be right with you.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> Are you going to have him genetically tested? Are you going to geld him? Sell him? What's your plans for this rare guy?


Pulled tail hair from his yesterday while he was sleeping (SURPRISE!!!  YANK!  ) so will be sending that in to test for Agouti and Red Factor just to make 100% sure he is smoky cream and not perlino

No - he wouldnt be gelded. He is too nice for that

He will be offered for sale but he's one of those that I dont mind if he stays or goes to be honest

If he stays, he'd grow up, get backed, shown and/or taken to one of the stallion approvals, get approved and stand at stud. But thats 3-4 years away or so many things could change between now and then


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't wait to hear how the genetic tests come back. He is totally different from any other horse I have seen. Amazing color. If he were a typical looking color, he would still be a really nice horse. Do you think he will get to be over 16 hands?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG i am in Love he is so stinking Cute!!!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Celeste - he should mature to the 16.2-16.3hh range, All of his full siblings are just huge! 

Hair was sent in today so should know in about 10 days or so

Thanks Critter Sitter!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

So in Canada, your stallions have to be approved before they can be bred?


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very cute, and love his color!


----------



## WildernessRider (Jun 21, 2012)

He'd be a perfect model for a photomanipulation. His momma too.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Ta da!!! Drum Roll please! 

"TCF Titanium" is now the world's second smoky cream TB, along with his full brother TCF Palladium and I'm really thrilled that we produced both of them!  

He is a cool colt. Very brave and funny and SO darned sure of himself. Always wanting to "help" muck out, or "help" fill the water buckets or "help" bring more hay into the stall. I have to explain many times that his kind of "help" is not wanted. At all. In any form! 

Thanks for the continued nice words on him. He is a really really nice colt in every possible way ...


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

That is awesome and congrats !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It is incredible that he came back smoky cream. Wow!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

How have I missed this?!

Congratulations Dona! Another gorgeous one  His name is very fitting.


----------

